# college cliques



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Are there cliques at your college/univesity? I know they exist at my college, in fact I think it's overrun by them. I think it's so much harder to make friends, if people are already in cliques. 

Any responses?


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

There are some cliques here but it doesn't sound as bad as the situation at your college. The really tight cliques seem to be mostly made up of Jocks - they're also the biggest aholes. I actually think this is great though! As long as they're in some dorm room getting smashed or date raping each other at frat parties it means they're out of my way. 

Outside of that though most people are nice and there's really nothing to complain about.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

^^ Yeah, I've heard that the hockey players and their groupies at my school are pretty cliquish-- they even live on a part of campus away from most of us, so I never have to see them.

Besides that, nothing even resembling a clique. There are groups of friends but they're easy about letting new people in.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Ugh cliques, I hate that word. My college art class was basically one big clique, and then about 3 people left out of it (me and 2 others, and we didn't even talk).


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Everyone at my school are bunch of computer jockeys so they're aren't too many cliques. There's the gamers, and the programmers, the CJers (criminal justice), and various groups consisting mostly of women.


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

There are cliques, but what I've found is that they're not nearly as inclusive as in highschool.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah somewhat clique ish in here too. but too bad. people still are nice to you.

the jocks, party animals, barbie dolls, metrosexuals, christian folks (nicest to me), the hippies/druggies,...

most of all the above groups are nice. Though i have met my shares of a holes of all of the above.


----------

